# Windows 7: Benutzerkonten zusammenführen



## Alexander Groß (8. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich helfe ehrenamtlich Senioren in PC Fragen. 
Nun habe ich aktuell den Fall das auf einem Rechner mit Windows 7 zwei Benutzerkonten (Frau und Ehemann) sind.
Die beiden wollen ab sofort nur noch ein Konto haben. Ist eine Zusammenführung überhaupt möglich? Wenn ja, wie?


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Artorius (9. März 2010)

Hi,
unter Vista musste ich das auch mal machen, denke mal unter Win7 düfte es nicht so viel anders sein. 
Bin damals nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen:http://www.vistax64.com/vista-insta...merge-two-vista-user-accounts.html#post731953

Grüße!


----------

